# Hydraulic filter



## dave_376 (Mar 3, 2013)

I have a yard machine 27 ton splitter by MTD. I want to change out the filter because it has a few spots of rust on it. MTD states it uses a 723-0405 filter. I have been trying to cross reference it to NAPA/WIX/FRAM. I believe they are 1259/51259/P1654A. I have some conflicting cross information someone said a NAPA 1551/Fram P1653A. I don't care which filter I get as long as its the correct one that wont blow oil all over the place. Someone else said that Fram filters are prone to explosions, any truth to that? My splitter is full of DEXTRON III. The Fram is $7 and the NAPA is $14.


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 3, 2013)

dave_376 said:


> I have a yard machine 27 ton splitter by MTD. I want to change out the filter because it has a few spots of rust on it. MTD states it uses a 723-0405 filter. I have been trying to cross reference it to NAPA/WIX/FRAM. I believe they are 1259/51259/P1654A. I have some conflicting cross information someone said a NAPA 1551/Fram P1653A. I don't care which filter I get as long as its the correct one that wont blow oil all over the place. Someone else said that Fram filters are prone to explosions, any truth to that? My splitter is full of DEXTRON III. The Fram is $7 and the NAPA is $14.



fram is junk, not a big fan of NAPA either, id look for a Baldwin, if not then a WIX


----------



## Ol' Brian (Mar 3, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## xcr440 (Mar 3, 2013)

I have used napa gold filters. Claim they are same as wix.


----------



## John R (Mar 4, 2013)

I use a Wix on my splitter, I wouldn't screw a Fram on the side of a tree.


----------



## Cpjlube (Mar 4, 2013)

Just for information. Fram was recently sold to Champ Labs. Champ makes alot of OEM filters for manufacturers. The old Fram designs are quickly going away. The new Fram filters are Champ designed. So all of those who dislike Fram can rejoice. 

Chuck


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 4, 2013)

Cpjlube said:


> Just for information. Fram was recently sold to Champ Labs. Champ makes alot of OEM filters for manufacturers. The old Fram designs are quickly going away. The new Fram filters are Champ designed. So all of those who dislike Fram can rejoice.
> 
> Chuck



ill stick with Baldwin :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Preston (Mar 4, 2013)

The bright orange the Fram filter are painted make them excellent for target practice, even out to 300 yards.

I understand Wix does make the NAPA filters. The Baldwin's are what we use on the Cummins. Good filters even if they are pricey. I think Amsoil has Baldwin make their filters.


----------



## dave_376 (Mar 4, 2013)

thanks for the replies. I was always under the impression that WIX made filters for NAPA. I will have to head over to NAPA and pick up a filter. Anyone have thoughts on the 1259, is it the correct filter or should I get a different one?


----------



## kevin j (Mar 4, 2013)

This paste may not be lined up correctly, but you can get the info. 
For the 1 inch , paper, short, 10 micron, Napa 1259 is fine. 1628 is the longer can and larger flows, longer life, more dirt holding. 

Wix and other numbers are also below. 
I am partial to microglass/synthetic elements. Better in every way, except initial cost. Overall cost is less and better filters. Hard to get though. 







TYPICAL REPLACEMENT ELEMENTS

1-12 CENTER POST THREAD SAE STANDARD THREADED SPIN-ON ELEMENTS

-Flow rating, by advertising = 20-30 gpm.
-Flow rating, by pressure drops and reasonable design decisions = 10-15 gpm (short cans)
-Can diameter: usually 3.5 to 3.8 inches 
-Can length: Short = 5.2 to 5.5 usually, about the size of a full sized auto oil filter. 
Long = 7.5 to 8.6 usually. Advantage: more flow capacity, or lower
pressure drop, and more dirt holding. Not easily found in consumer outlets.
-All: no bypass relief, no anti drainback
-Paper (cellulose) media is most common and cheaper. Glass fiber (synthetic) has less pressure drop, better filtration, more dirt holding, and longer life. Most industrial hydraulic filters are glass fiber. I would recommend them if available.
-Paper media has some water removal capability, but very small amounts and only when in low flow (1-3 gpm maybe) circuits. Not effective in higher flow return circuits.
-Water removal elements with crystals absorb larger amounts of water, but not in higher flow return circuits.
-Nominal 10 micron in consumer grade materials may have Beta ratio of only about 2 (removes 50% per pass at 10u.) Thus the recommendation for 10u instead of 20 to 33u.
-Industrial filters of nominal 10 micron may be Beta ratios greater than 200 (removes 99.5% of 10 micron per pass.) For the rating at Beta of 2, this would be equivalent to about a 3 to 5 micron 'consumer' filter.

-My first choice: 10u, long element, glass fiber media. 
-My second choice: 10u long element, paper media NAPA 1628
-My third choice: 10u, short element, glass media
-My fourth choice (and most common): 10u, short element, paper media NAPA 1259 or 1551

BRAND	PART NUMBER	NOMINAL MICRON RATING	MEDIA	SIZE	LENGTH
NAPA	1551	10	PAPER	SHORT	
NAPA Gold	1259	10	PAPER	SHORT	
NAPA	1628	10	PAPER	LONG	7.8 

BALDWIN /HASTINGS	BT8428-MPG	10 ?	GLASS	SHORT	
BALDWIN /HASTINGS	BT839-10	10	PAPER	SHORT	

WIX	51551	10	PAPER	SHORT


PUROLATOR	20101	10	PAPER	SHORT	
PUROLATOR	20201	10	PAPER	LONG	
PUROLATOR	20103	10	GLASS	SHORT	
PUROLATOR	20203	10	GLASS	LONG	

ZINGA	AE10	10	PAPER	SHORT	
ZINGA	AE10L	10	PAPER	LONG	8.2
ZINGA	ZAE10	10	GLASS	SHORT	
ZINGA	ZAE10L	10	GLASS	LONG	8.2




BRAND	PART NUMBER	NOMINAL MICRON RATING	MEDIA	SIZE	LENGTH
CHOICES NOT RECOMMENDED, BUT WOULD WORK
NAPA	1552	20	PAPER	SHORT	
NAPA	1553	33	PAPER	SHORT	
BALDWIN BT839 (without -10) 33u ?	
FRAM	1653A	33 ?	PAPER	SHORT	
CROSS	1A9023	33 ? 
NAPA	1772	25	PAPER	LONG	7.8
WIX	51553	33	PAPER	SHORT





Wix Purolator NAPA A03A10G9 is long glass 10u, but klspecial order?





HIGHER FLOW, LARGER POST SAE SPIN ON

Although the SAE standard is for a 1-1/2 x 16 threaded center post, most filter heads using these larger elements have post threads for two possible elements:

1. The common European filter in this size has 1-1/4 BSPP (1.65 inch thread OD) threads on the post closest to the aluminum casting. The filter housing is similar to an auto oil filter, with the center threaded attachment being roughly flush with the gasket surface. The element gasket is also similar to an auto oil filter, being a flat surface slightly inside of the element outside diameter.

2. The common North American/SAE filter is often called 'Gresen/Cross interchange', from the original manufacturers of this style. Post thread is 1-1/2 x 16, is slightly smaller than the BSPP, and is inset further into the element can. Thus, the head post often has BSPP threads closest to the casting, then 1.50-16 threads further down. 
The 'Gresen/Cross' element has the threads inset, forming a cone shaped depression into the end of the element can. The gasket is also at the very outside corner of the element and is typically an L shaped gasket. The gasket is often not included with the element and must be ordered separately.


-Flow rating, by advertising = 30-50 gpm.
-Flow rating, by pressure drops and reasonable design decisions = 25-40 gpm (short can)
-Can diameter: usually 5.0 to 5.1 inches 
-Can length: Short = 6.5 to 7 inches 
Long = 10.5 to 11 inches. Advantage: more flow capacity, or lower
pressure drop, and more dirt holding
-All: no bypass relief, no anti drainback
-Paper (cellulose) media is most common and cheaper. Glass fiber (synthetic) has less pressure drop, better filtration, more dirt holding, and longer life. Most industrial hydraulic filters are glass fiber. I would recommend them if available.
-Paper media has some water removal capability, but very small amounts and only when in low flow (1-3 gpm maybe) circuits. Not effective in higher flow return circuits.
-Water removal elements with crystals absorb larger amounts of water, but not in higher flow return circuits.


-My first choice: 
-My second choice: 10u long element, paper media 
-My third choice: 10u, short element, glass media
-My fourth choice (and most common): 10u, short element, paper media NAPA 1746


BRAND	PART NUMBER	NOMINAL MICRON RATING	MEDIA	SIZE	LENGTH & NOTES
NAPA	1746	5 to10	PAPER	SHORT	6.9 no gasket
NAPA Gold 10	PAPER	SHORT	
NAPA 10	PAPER	LONG	
GASKET (SEAL) 

BALDWIN /HASTINGS 10 ?	GLASS	SHORT	
BALDWIN /HASTINGS 10	PAPER	SHORT	

WIX 10	PAPER	SHORT


MP Filtri
CSG100-A10	<5
GLASS
SHORT	

PUROLATOR 10	PAPER	SHORT	
PUROLATOR 10	PAPER	LONG	
PUROLATOR 10	GLASS	SHORT	
PUROLATOR 10	GLASS	LONG	

ZINGA	ZGCE-10	10	GLASS	SHORT	
ZINGA	ZGLE-10	10	GLASS	LONG	
ZINGA 10	GLASS


----------



## dave_376 (Mar 4, 2013)

kevin j,
Thank you for your post!!!! there was a lot of info in there and it was exactly what I was looking for. I will call around to see if I can get a long glass filter.

I sent you some well deserved rep.


----------



## 60DRB (Jun 7, 2014)

...What about Donaldson filters, or a company called "Killer Filter"? I find both on-line when searching the long glass 10 micron filter part #s.


----------



## kevin j (Jun 7, 2014)

Donaldson is huge in all filtration
Chk their website just for interest
We use the big industrial dust control systems
Donaldson will be $& and maybe overkill for splitter needs but definetely quality. 
Never heard of killer filter.most assuredly private label from somewhere as the startup costs are prohibitive to actually build filter. Maybe they buy media and package it. 
Donaldson would be cadillac but worth it. 
Napa WixBaldwin all good
Champ labs makes many different wualities for private label
I would avoid Fram although new owners Champ will be interesting. 
K


----------



## 60DRB (Jun 7, 2014)

The Donaldson replacement (P179089) for "NAPA A03A10G9 is long glass 10u" above is $20.49 at FPC. Says it's 9 micron. At that price it's way less than the other long glass types I found on the net.


----------



## WoodTick007 (Jun 7, 2014)

I would not use filter not made for a hydraulic system. I have had fram and Wix deform on my splitters. Buy the ones sold by Zinga or Zanga. I am wondering why your changing the filter? Is your system exposed to.large.amounts of.dirt.and dust?


----------



## 60DRB (Jun 8, 2014)

I ordered the Donaldson hyd filter. My Dad just gave me his 14 year old SpeeCo splitter and the original filter and fluid are in it. He used it a lot the first 12 years then it sat in a garage the past two years. I just want to "start fresh" since it's about to go back to work.


----------



## gulity1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I use Donalson filters at work for all of our filters: oil, water, air, fuel To my knowledge we have never had a filter fail that was used and changed as directed. We run all sythenic fluids, grease, antifreeze etc everything. We run our oil 20k and change filters every 60k not my recommendation but that is what we are doing we have about 1100 truck on the road. They tell us that by using full sythenic fluids and grease we get about .2 mpg better IDK but that's what they say??


----------



## ray benson (Jun 9, 2014)

I have used Gresen ???, Fram 1653A and Parker 921999. Change every other year. Won't buy any more Frams after Kevin's post.


----------



## gulity1 (Jun 9, 2014)

I have heard that in the past I have never seen one or heard of some one creditable with these issuses though I use mostly puralotor, mobile one now


----------



## jbighump (Jun 10, 2014)

my local tractor supply carries lenz hydraulic filters...which came stock on my iron and oak splitter..may give them a try as im shure they are a universal fit


----------



## jeff phillips (Mar 23, 2017)

I recently bought a splitter (speeco) and need to change the return line
Filter. Cannot find the spec for the stock filter but speeco initially said the replacement was a wix 51553 ( 33 micron) now after a second call say it is the wix 51551 ( 10 micron) and a list
Of other filters - some 10 micron and some 25 micron 
Purchased this 1551 filter and operated the splitter and notice it bogs down where it did not
Previously 
And ideas?


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 23, 2017)

jeff phillips said:


> I recently bought a splitter (speeco) and need to change the return line
> Filter. Cannot find the spec for the stock filter but speeco initially said the replacement was a wix 51553 ( 33 micron) now after a second call say it is the wix 51551 ( 10 micron) and a list
> Of other filters - some 10 micron and some 25 micron
> Purchased this 1551 filter and operated the splitter and notice it bogs down where it did not
> ...


first off Jeff welcome to AS. the search function is your friend here. there are numerous threads here on splitter problems and fixes. not familiar with your splitter but i have used the NAPA #1259 filter on my troybuilt. good luck.


----------



## GVS (Mar 24, 2017)

dave_376 said:


> thanks for the replies. I was always under the impression that WIX made filters for NAPA. I will have to head over to NAPA and pick up a filter. Anyone have thoughts on the 1259, is it the correct filter or should I get a different one?


 
NAPA gold is made by WIX.I don't know about the NAPA silver.All the filters mentioned,including the fram will do the job on your splitter.Provided it's a hydraulic filter.


----------



## jeff phillips (Mar 24, 2017)

GVS said:


> NAPA gold is made by WIX.I don't know about the NAPA silver.All the filters mentioned,including the fram will do the job on your splitter.Provided it's a hydraulic filter.





GVS said:


> NAPA gold is made by WIX.I don't know about the NAPA silver.All the filters mentioned,including the fram will do the job on your splitter.Provided it's a hydraulic filter.


Is the 1259 considered a hydraulic filter? It lists as a
Transmission filter. Others are listed as hydraulic.

Thanks for the help on this


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 24, 2017)

jeff phillips said:


> Is the 1259 considered a hydraulic filter? It lists as a
> Transmission filter. Others are listed as hydraulic.
> 
> Thanks for the help on this


that's what i use on my troy built Jeff. it is a 10 micron filter. should work for you.


----------



## jeff phillips (Mar 25, 2017)

farmer steve said:


> first off Jeff welcome to AS. the search function is your friend here. there are numerous threads here on splitter problems and fixes. not familiar with your splitter but i have used the NAPA #1259 filter on my troybuilt. good luck.





farmer steve said:


> first off Jeff welcome to AS. the search function is your friend here. there are numerous threads here on splitter problems and fixes. not familiar with your splitter but i have used the NAPA #1259 filter on my troybuilt. good luck.


thank you for the help - I will be using that filter


----------



## GVS (Mar 25, 2017)

jeff phillips said:


> Is the 1259 considered a hydraulic filter? It lists as a
> Transmission filter. Others are listed as hydraulic.
> 
> Thanks for the help on this


It is listed as both a trans. filter and a hyd. filter. So if it fits I'd say it would work.


----------



## lindnova (Mar 25, 2017)

Wix/NAPA:
33 micron 51553 – 30 micron
20 micron 51552 – 20 micron
10 micron 51551 – 10 micron

Baldwin BT839 25 micron OEM (on my splitter)

I would rather allow flow over filtration when using in cold weather. All the above and the 1259 do not have bypasses. The speeco original filters look identical to the Baldwin. That being said you will be fine with the 1259 and atf. Just make sure to warm it up some before full throttle and expect it to need changing sooner than a higher micron.


----------



## jeff phillips (Mar 25, 2017)

GVS said:


> It is listed as both a trans. filter and a hyd. filter. So if it fits I'd say it would work.


Yes - I also see that it is listed that way 
I see a picture of the filter with it as a heavy duty hydraulic filter. 
I'm good with that. Thanks again 
Definitely worth joining this forum.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 25, 2017)

The filter heads sometimes have bypasses. 30 micron is plenty fine.


----------



## jeff phillips (Mar 25, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> The filter heads sometimes have bypasses. 30 micron is plenty fine.


I ended up purchasing a 1259. It appears to have the same or similar specs as the 1551 so I will see how the splitter performs when I install it today. 
It actually appears to have better filtering ability than the 1551.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 25, 2017)

1758 is what I use.


----------



## jeff phillips (Mar 25, 2017)

jeff phillips said:


> I ended up purchasing a 1259. It appears to have the same or similar specs as the 1551 so I will see how the splitter performs when I install it today.
> It actually appears to have better filtering ability than the 1551.[/QUOTE


----------



## jeff phillips (Mar 25, 2017)

lindnova said:


> Wix/NAPA:
> 33 micron 51553 – 30 micron
> 20 micron 51552 – 20 micron
> 10 micron 51551 – 10 micron
> ...


My machine was filled with aw-46. 
I think you may be correct on the Baldwin filter theory. My original filter 
Has identical installation instruction on it as a Baldwin filter on my Kubota tractor. 
I think the original filter was less restrictive than the 1551 I tried


----------



## jeff phillips (Mar 25, 2017)

jeff phillips said:


> My machine was filled with aw-46.
> I think you may be correct on the Baldwin filter theory. My original filter
> Has identical installation instruction on it as a Baldwin filter on my Kubota tractor.
> I think the original filter was less restrictive than the 1551 I tried


The splitter Acts the same with this 1259 as with the 1551. Maybe a bit less bogged down. I do not have a gauge installed but I am fairly confident that these filters are to restrictive 
I reinstalled the original s390601a0 filter and the splitter operates without an issue. Also, when it auto returns the hose doesn't jump like it does with either of the two filters I tried. 
This splitter has a 16 gpm pump 
I have also just noticed in my manual that the replacement filter in the pats section notes " replace with tsc# 186617 
Which is a 25 micron 20 gpm lenz filter


----------



## jeff phillips (Mar 25, 2017)

I 


ValleyFirewood said:


> 1758 is what I use.


like that filter - I would need a new head assembly as I have a 1-12 thread 
But I am beginning to think the rates flow and micron is playing into my issue


----------



## jeff phillips (Mar 27, 2017)

After installing a gauge on the filter inlet and confirming the tank vent was clear, we found that the pressure from a 1551 filter is 13.8 psi vs. the pressure from our original filter 7.5 psi.
The 1259 filter is 12.2 psi. 
For the 16 gpm, the filters are too restrictive. 
Will be calling speeco


----------



## jeff phillips (Mar 28, 2017)

jeff phillips said:


> After installing a gauge on the filter inlet and confirming the tank vent was clear, we found that the pressure from a 1551 filter is 13.8 psi vs. the pressure from our original filter 7.5 psi.
> The 1259 filter is 12.2 psi.
> For the 16 gpm, the filters are too restrictive.
> Will be calling speeco


Talked with Ben at speeco today.
Factory hydraulic filter for a 35 ton county line 2016 model : Zinga AE 25
I confirmed this with Zinga as well that it is the provided filter


----------



## jeff phillips (Mar 28, 2017)

Thank you all that helped me with this issue much appreciated


----------



## mga (Mar 28, 2017)

exploding filters?

how much pressure is on the return side? the only way I can think of one "exploding" is if there is a major clog going on and most filter mounts have a by pass built in just for that reason.


----------



## jeff phillips (Mar 29, 2017)

mga said:


> exploding filters?






mga said:


> how much pressure is on the return side? the only way I can think of one "exploding" is if there is a major clog going on and most filter mounts have a by pass built in just for that reason.


No, it didn't explode. i had been given the incorrect replacement filter info from the manufacturer causing my machine to operate a lot differently ( bogged down)
Found the filter that the manufacturer recommended was too restrictive.


----------

